# WCG: Co-Captain



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Due to my busy schedule I am appointing a Co-Captain to keep our team motivated.

I announce to you our team co-captain

*Bogmali*


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for doing this fits. It's the right decision, and Bogmali is the perfect choice!!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys for your vote of confidence in choosing me as the co-captain. A lot of people on here are more deserving that me IMHO like CP and Mindweaver just to name a few. 

Thank you once again


----------



## Duxx (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh for sure! Go get em bogmali!


----------



## Duxx (Aug 31, 2009)

double post ftw...


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 31, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Thanks guys for your vote of confidence in choosing me as the co-captain. A lot of people on here are more deserving that me IMHO like CP and Mindweaver just to name a few.
> 
> Thank you once again



bogmali you've got my vote!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 31, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Thanks guys for your vote of confidence in choosing me as the co-captain. A lot of people on here are more deserving that me IMHO like CP and Mindweaver just to name a few.
> 
> Thank you once again



There are many who are worthy of the role. VERY hard to make a decision.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 31, 2009)

congratz!

you deserve your position well


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 31, 2009)

*Congrats Bogi!!!*







Yes, you really do rock!


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 31, 2009)

That's the tits.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 31, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> That's the tits.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090830/37.jpg



You're killing me here...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Thanks guys for your vote of confidence in choosing me as the co-captain. A lot of people on here are more deserving that me IMHO like CP and Mindweaver just to name a few.
> 
> Thank you once again



Congrats man, you've got my vote too! 

Also thanks for the kind words man, we all give are part in helping the team out.  You will be a great co-captain.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

so BOG, will you get like a custom name now like "WCG Co-Captain" or something like that


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2009)

Hm? That's great and all but what do we need a captain for?


----------



## erocker (Aug 31, 2009)

hat said:


> Hm? That's great and all but what do we need a captain for?



Stare at this picture for 1 hour and all will become clear.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, not working for me.


----------



## erocker (Aug 31, 2009)

But you only stared for 2 minutes by my calculations. Look! He's looking at you lovingly, you cannot deny an hour long stare-off with the Kirk!?!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## mx500torid (Aug 31, 2009)

Bogmali:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2009)

erocker said:


> Stare at this picture for 1 hour and all will become clear.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/captain-kirk2.jpg


Or this picture (the older, wiser version ):


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL. You guys crack me up....


----------

